# Help Wanted ..... Its time to change stripes



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

*Drywall / General Labor (Watertown, NY)*

Date: 2009-12-15, 7:48PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Temporary 4 month job to assist with renovation of Days Inn Hotel. 2 - 3 years of Drywall installation, repair and finish experience needed. Also will assist in moving furniture, installing light fixtures, artwork, and other duties. 



 Location: Watertown, NY
 Compensation: $10-12/hr DOE No Benefits
Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
Please, no phone calls about this job!
Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.
 




PostingID: 1511989421


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Stormy_Ny said:


> *Drywall / General Labor (Watertown, NY)*
> 
> Date: 2009-12-15, 7:48PM EST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> ...


 You can count me out don't do charity work or work for free I would like to retire someday, Cheap they are, call some of the illegals.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

I was making $18 per hr. in 1982.Count me out too.you need apprentice laborors not drywallers.


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

silverstilts said:


> You can count me out don't do charity work or work for free I would like to retire someday, Cheap they are, call some of the illegals.


 And that's all they'll get. Probably what they're looking for in the first place. I haven't seen a white guy on a hotel/motel job in a long time.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Here come the Mexicans,
Here come the Mexicans
Across the border fence,
Their gonna take your job from you
And work for 50 cents

(sung to "here comes Santa Claus"


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

That's priceless. Just priceless.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

I wish I was in Tiajuana eating barbequed iguana.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

What is the real value of a $10.00 per hour wanna be. If it takes him or her three times longer. The dummies paid $ 30.00 and still got a crappy job. And they liked it .


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

A hotel owner. I'll say his name is Abu. ( From the Simpsons) Had an EIFS canopy that was coming apart. It was beat up and had some crown molding leaking. 

If he didn't fix it Hampton was threatening to pull his flag. I gave him a reasonable price to make it look new. ( Fix all dents, holes, cracks. Re coat, Clean the mold off.)

He sat down. Looked at my quote. Struck out all of my detailed items and told me I could do it for 1/3 of my quote. He said he is a GC and this is what he pays. I told him he was very smart man and walked.

He eventually hired someone to goober up the dents and holes and roll one coat over the rest of it. He got a half a## job for less than a half a## price.

Nothing against foreigners. Most of these hotel owners are a bunch of cheap a##s that get what they pay for .

Tycoon


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

I always wanted to try that EFIS ...


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Theres good money in it. But there are no EIFS jobs in Michigan right now.
Only a few drywall jobs.


----------



## penandscale (Dec 2, 2009)

thats what they wanted to pay me in late 80s for metal framing in SC
i told them i do it piece work. handed him a bill for 1400.00 for 4 days for two of us.
thought the guy was going to have a heart attack. he never offered me that hourly rate again.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Drywall Tycoon said:


> Theres good money in it. But there are no EIFS jobs in Michigan right now.
> Only a few drywall jobs.


from what I here very few


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

All the hotel people I've dealt with are .... "shrewd". That's the nicest way I can put it.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Betty from '4 Rooms' comes to mind


----------



## Apple24 (Jul 17, 2008)

Drywall Tycoon said:


> Theres good money in it. But there are no EIFS jobs in Michigan right now.
> Only a few drywall jobs.


 What are you getting a sq feet for eifs say 1inch foam base prime finished. Just curious:whistling2:


----------

